# 180 is working! (on me)



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

Long story short, my partner left me 4 weeks ago. I was in pieces. Here is the long version of my story. I moved out of our apartment after a week to an acquaintance's house and this last week I moved into my new apartment. I started the 180 as soon as I moved out and even though it was really hard (especially preventing myself from crying when I saw him), I am sticking to it 95% of the time. I have reached out to acquaintances (who I realize now are my friends) and to my family and I have kept myself busy with activities and social events. At first I was reluctant to go out, I just wanted to sit on the couch, eat chips and cry. I told myself to fake it until I made it and I think I am getting there!

Today I finally felt something that I hadn't felt in ages: FREEDOM! I felt liberated that I don't have to walk on eggshells around my partner anymore, don't have to bend over backwards to make someone happy, don't have to worry about catering to the other person's every wish, don't have to be miserable that the person I was with wasn't listening to me or compromising with me. I actually realized I don't want him back (even though when I am lonely and awake at 3am my irrational brain says otherwise). 

For a couple of hours, I actually felt light and happy. Now I hope that every day I find that feeling again and extend it a bit more. And I also hope that this post gives other people hope that the clouds will part and the bad feelings do start to slowly subside.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Your much further ahead than I am... In a much shorter time! Good for you! Hope life just keeps getting better.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

SecretTears said:


> Long story short, my partner left me 4 weeks ago. I was in pieces. Here is the long version of my story. I moved out of our apartment after a week to an acquaintance's house and this last week I moved into my new apartment. I started the 180 as soon as I moved out and even though it was really hard (especially preventing myself from crying when I saw him), I am sticking to it 95% of the time. I have reached out to acquaintances (who I realize now are my friends) and to my family and I have kept myself busy with activities and social events. At first I was reluctant to go out, I just wanted to sit on the couch, eat chips and cry. I told myself to fake it until I made it and I think I am getting there!
> 
> Today I finally felt something that I hadn't felt in ages: FREEDOM! I felt liberated that I don't have to walk on eggshells around my partner anymore, don't have to bend over backwards to make someone happy, don't have to worry about catering to the other person's every wish, don't have to be miserable that the person I was with wasn't listening to me or compromising with me. I actually realized I don't want him back (even though when I am lonely and awake at 3am my irrational brain says otherwise).
> 
> For a couple of hours, I actually felt light and happy. *Now I hope that every day I find that feeling again* and extend it a bit more. And I also hope that this post gives other people hope that the clouds will part and the bad feelings do start to slowly subside.


You're on the right path.

Hoping it will happen will not make it so.

MAKE it happen.

Do not wait to feel what you want to feel.

Feel it on your own.

Self Awareness.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel that feeling for a little it bit through out the day, but I am ready for that feeling to last alittle bit longer then it does....

Great news


----------



## SecretTears (Jul 18, 2010)

UpnOver said:


> You're on the right path.
> 
> Hoping it will happen will not make it so.
> 
> ...


I would love for that to happen. I just do not know how to summon that feeling again. When it happened, I was just driving to the office from a client meeting and the feeling came just like that. Today, my day at work was much less stressful and I had a social event tonight but despite a pretty good day I am feeling low


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

SecretTears said:


> I would love for that to happen. I just do not know how to summon that feeling again. When it happened, I was just driving to the office from a client meeting and the feeling came just like that. Today, my day at work was much less stressful and I had a social event tonight but despite a pretty good day I am feeling low


Allow yourself to feel low.

Do not define yourself by it.


----------

